# First antler pen



## T. Ben (Oct 25, 2019)

Turned my first bolt action antler pencil,bought the pencil by mistake.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 25, 2019)

Great looking pencil!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2019)

Very nice Troy. Where do you source your antler? My dad is a deer hunter and I would like to make him one. How was the antler to turn. I am guessing it had a WONDERFUL smell.

Thanks,


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2019)

@Maverick 
John, I can send you some antler if you want. Or you can order it from several places online.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2019)

@Eric Rorabaugh 

I would much rather get something from folks on here. I will PM you with additional questions. I don't want to hijack this thread.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 25, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Very nice Troy. Where do you source your antler? My dad is a deer hunter and I would like to make him one. How was the antler to turn. I am guessing it had a WONDERFUL smell.
> 
> Thanks,


I bought some from @Eric Rorabaugh ,screwed up the larger pieces drilling them,so I bought one from psi. It turns nice but not a pleasant smell.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2019)

@Maverick
Here ya go John. $28 shipped. Some will probably only make a slimline but there's a few for larger body pens. Also, a picture but can't send it to ya. It will be gone when my daughter gets here. Whatevers left, she'll take home!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2019)

Erik, PM sent.

I will watch some youtube videos on turning antler. 

Troy, do you have any firsthand advice for me? What kind of finish did you use?

I really like the way yours turned out.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2019)

It turns easy with carbide tools but stinks. I just use CA finish. Don't know about regular tools. Finishes smooth and polishes up really good. I have a few pieces thar I soaked in dye. Made a keychain that turned out good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks Erik, I have all of the above. Looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## jasonb (Oct 25, 2019)

T. Ben said:


> Turned my first bolt action antler pencil,bought the pencil by mistake.
> 
> View attachment 173361
> 
> View attachment 173362


Nicely done. I actually wouldn't have guessed that was antler. Am used to seeing more white antler blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 25, 2019)

It started out mostly white,the inside was darker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 25, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Erik, PM sent.
> 
> I will watch some youtube videos on turning antler.
> 
> ...


That was the first one I did, I used carbide tools and ca finish.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks Troy, hope my first one looks just as nice.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 26, 2019)

Great looking pencil! Informative discussion about turning antlers. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 26, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Thanks Troy, hope my first one looks just as nice.


I’m sure it will. I want to see one out of that cocobolo first.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 26, 2019)

LOL...they haven’t arrived yet...maybe they will today.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 26, 2019)

Maverick said:


> LOL...they haven’t arrived yet...maybe they will today.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 26, 2019)

Maverick said:


> Very nice Troy. Where do you source your antler? My dad is a deer hunter and I would like to make him one. How was the antler to turn. I am guessing it had a WONDERFUL smell.
> 
> Thanks,


Find a deer processing place. Lots of people leave the racks.


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 29, 2019)

Looks great.
Nicely done.

Les


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 29, 2019)

Very nice Troy. Where do you source your antler? My dad is a deer hunter and I would like to make him one. How was the antler to turn. I am guessing it had a WONDERFUL smell.



John, if your father hunts mule deer, where are the racks he should have?........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 29, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> John, if your father hunts mule deer, where are the racks he should have?........... Jerry (in Tucson)



@Nubsnstubs, Jerry, he lives in TX and has not got a buck in a few years. The last one he got is hanging on the wall....at least the head is. His most recent hits have all been does. I have asked him to watch for antlers on the ground, but no luck there yet either.


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 29, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Very nice Troy. Where do you source your antler? My dad is a deer hunter and I would like to make him one. How was the antler to turn. I am guessing it had a WONDERFUL smell.
> 
> 
> 
> John, if your father hunts mule deer, where are the racks he should have?........... Jerry (in Tucson)


I bought it from psi,after I screwed up the ones I bought from @Eric Rorabaugh


----------



## Maverick (Oct 30, 2019)

@Eric Rorabaugh 
Antlers received but you forgot the pie. 

Thank you, looking forward to giving them a spin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 30, 2019)

The apple is gone....but I've got a coconut in there now!


----------

